# Where are you from Poll



## scpatterson (Oct 29, 2009)

Im gonna try this after RonP's post on ages. There was a big difference in the ages and Im curious if more people in the West vs the East share our passion for burning wood and gas


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 29, 2009)

We live just outside of Charleston, WV.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 29, 2009)

In Texas, by God!


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 29, 2009)

James,  its actually said  "West By God Virginia".  LOL


----------



## rod guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Mid Missouri.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 29, 2009)

Southeast Texas


----------



## ronp (Oct 29, 2009)

A surburb of Albquerque, Rio Rancho NM 15 miles north west.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 29, 2009)

california


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 29, 2009)

Northeast Kansas


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 29, 2009)

Northeast section Of Florida.


----------



## rickw (Oct 29, 2009)

Wilmington IL.


----------



## blue (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like the Great Lakes are represented pretty well.


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 29, 2009)

Rite here in the holler, born an raised.


----------



## lcruzen (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell, Michigan located about 1/2 way between Ann Arbor and Lansing.


----------



## warthog (Oct 29, 2009)

Sitting here on the Jersey shore.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 29, 2009)

I live in a small town of about 6,000 people west of Chicago, and about 80 miles from Chicago, and 97 miles from the Iowa border on I-80.


----------



## tndawg (Oct 29, 2009)

Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## Dutch (Oct 29, 2009)

Utah-which some folks pronounce U-tar. Don''t know why, 'cept maybe they ain't from around here.


----------



## rodc (Oct 29, 2009)

No options for us not from round those parts :)

Scotland


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 29, 2009)

I was just going to say that we should not forget that we have several members from other countries too.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 29, 2009)

I could only add 10 options and there were 10 regions in the US. Not ure how to add another...Any ideas???


----------



## rodc (Oct 29, 2009)

Wasn't complaining - it's an American way of cooking, and an American site. I'm just grateful you are all so welcoming & helpful to us foreigners


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 29, 2009)

I didnt take it that you were complaining at all. BBQ is not strictly an american way of cooking. 1 of the best things i ahve ever eaten was a BBQ whole hog in Thailand. It was deboned and then cubed but not cut off the skin nd then smoked whole with tons of sweet and hot Thai spices. I thought about people not from the US when I put the poll together as we have a bunch of people from outside the US. We appreciete having people from other places as it shows us different ways and ideas of doing things. I work overseas and have worked in your neck of the woods. Looking forward to some info from yourself...Maybe how to smoke some Hagus...Not sure about spelling...Maybe someoen will chime in and tell me how to add another column to the poll....


----------



## brandsbay (Oct 29, 2009)

From the south of England UK here !


----------



## grandpajohn (Oct 29, 2009)

I have lived in the New Haven, Connecticut area all of my life except for the time that I was in the U.S. Air Force in the mid 60's. When in the service the home of record was still CT.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2009)

Southeastern PA
50 miles North of Philly, the home of the current defending *World Champion Philadelphia Phillies*, and soon to be "REPEATS" !

Bearcarver


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 29, 2009)

Snow bound Colorado here. Worst October storm I can remember. God help the kid who bought himself a ghost outfit for Halloween this year lol


----------



## kdotter25 (Oct 29, 2009)

central wisconsin


----------



## mr mac (Oct 29, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me at all the most are from the midwest since barbeque is so popular in the central states and surrounding areas.  I am actually from St Peters, MO (been trying to return), I just happen to be living in Oregon for now.

And to you, Rod, Albainn gu bràth!

Mac


----------



## seenred (Oct 29, 2009)

Northeastern Oklahoma


----------



## rod guy (Oct 29, 2009)

Forthwind, those are some nice pictures! With that said, you can keep it a while! The rain already put out my fire outside and I had to bring the ribs in the house.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 29, 2009)

Rod, you keep that rain by you!!!!  lol

I'm 35 miles west of Chicago, Il.

And "NO", I don't like the city of Chicago and I did not vote for OBUMA!!!!!


----------



## mr mac (Oct 29, 2009)

Okay, that kills that rumor about (Illinoisians, Illinoisans or Illinoians)!  That made me laugh!


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 30, 2009)

Bump....>>>>>>>>>>>.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 30, 2009)

Come on Kansans I know there are a lot more of us out there that hasn't voted... Lets show our numbers...


----------



## pipikaula (Oct 30, 2009)

At 1600 ft elevation in Kaupo Hawaii.In the heat of Keawe (mesquite) country.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 30, 2009)

outside Tucson AZ about 18 miles to the north.


----------



## rjdumas (Oct 30, 2009)

Great state of OREGON, or as some of you might call it OryGun


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 30, 2009)

Just like most of the forms I have to fill out here, ..."other."

Gene

87° with scattered clouds clearing by tomorrow, that means we'll have some warm tropical showers tonight


----------



## got14u (Oct 30, 2009)

Northwest Wyoming about 60 miles from yellowstone park. (God's country)


----------



## got14u (Oct 30, 2009)

By any chance would that be Red Rock ?


----------



## kookie (Oct 31, 2009)

Central North Dakota.................Gods Country.............


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 31, 2009)

Beautiful - Sunny- North San Diego County 
The avocado capital of the world!


----------



## waysideranch (Oct 31, 2009)

Another cool poll.  I like these.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 31, 2009)

phx area born and raised...........


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 31, 2009)

I grew up on the South Shore outside of Boston in Weymouth and Braintree. Moved to Central Florida halfway between Orlando and Daytona off I-4 in DeBary for my teenage years. Spent 2 years in Marietta, GA from 88-90, then went back to FL where I took off traveling the country with a carnival for almost 10 years. Ended up in Lancaster, OH for a couple winters repainting rides in between seasons, then met my wife at a county fair in MI and settled down in Waterford, MI where I live today. I guess I'm a bit from everywhere. :-)


----------



## smokin' dick (Oct 31, 2009)

Was just checking out the results so far and New England isn't the hot  bed of smoky goodness  that I thought. Well I'm in Massachusetts and doing my part
to promote the sport so it was spare ribs on the Rib-o-Lator on Halloween!


----------



## gnubee (Nov 1, 2009)

Very interesting, I live in British Columbia about 38 miles from Washington State so I opted for the Pacific Northwest area. 

So far it looks like the great lakes people are ahead in the poll. Which by the way doesn't necessarily mean that the Great lakes area is a hotbed of BBQ smoking it just means that people from that area Have nothing to do with themselves and are far more enamoured of polls than the rest of us seem to be. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I did hear that Sarah Pallin is heading south with her assortment of weaponry to find out why you didn't include the largest state of all in your survey. You might want to duck when the Alaskans find out you left them out as well.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 1, 2009)

Pacific West: Alaska, Hawaii, California 
3rd one from the top, I guess us Southern boys are still safe from Miss Palin


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 2, 2009)

There has to be more Southern Girls and boys out there...


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 2, 2009)

After much thought and internal debate, I finally voted on the Great Lakes region as where I am from. It's where I've spent the better part of my adult life and it's home to me now. I will always miss Boston and New England at heart but I've come to love the state of Michigan, it's people and culture, food and music, and most of all, it's grittiness. There are some tough folks here in MI. that get **** done no matter how bad things are, you can knock Detroit and it's woes, but the people that built this state are some tough folks and I'm glad to call some of them friends and family.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Nov 2, 2009)

Columbus, Ohio here.


----------



## smokinphil (Nov 2, 2009)

South East Michigan


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Not hardly any New Englanders......Man they dont know what they are missing


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

THE HAWKEYE NATION!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 4, 2009)

Damn, I'm Blind...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL

I'm still seeing shadows, that yellow is bright, cute pattern with Hawkeye colors but bright...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Hell I didnt see teh Yellow and was still searching Google for Teakynto.....Thought it was a town in Northern Alaska


----------



## ribsaretasty (Nov 4, 2009)

Long Island, NY about 50 miles East of NYC


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 4, 2009)

_*ROFLMAO*_

Bright isn't it...


----------



## smokebuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

If only you knew how long that took, changeing between the 2 colors.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

If you knew how long it took for my eyes to readjust......just giving you a hard time......


----------



## tjoff (Nov 4, 2009)

Sacramento CA
In the middle between Lake Tahoe and SF,  best of both worlds  mountains and ocean within a 1.5-2 hr drive.


----------



## firedog21 (Nov 4, 2009)

Another one for British Columbia Canada here. I live on Vancouver Island. 
Guess that would make me Pacific North West. 

Cheers Firedog21


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 4, 2009)

Nashville, TN via Nebraska.

scpatterson: 
Mcnairy County TN = south of Jackson close to Alabammmer border?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats me...home sweet home...You ever been down this way????


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 5, 2009)

Nobody else from Mass, RI


----------



## freshmeat (Nov 5, 2009)

I used to rip to Tupelo and Savannah for work frequently, embarrassed having to admit I have not spent anytime at Shilo.  I had more than one apartment smaller than the size of your rig in the pic in your sig; my sleeping bag would easily fit, and I could help you get rid of the leftovers in your other pics


----------



## smokenmirrors (Nov 5, 2009)

Albuquerque!


----------



## alx (Nov 5, 2009)

10 miles north of annapolis,maryland.

5 miles by boat......


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 5, 2009)

Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania here!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 6, 2009)

Another bump for the Iceman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## smoken yankee (Nov 6, 2009)

A small town outside Baltimore and not to far from the Chesapeake Bay the best "STEAMED" blue crabs in the US.


----------



## markmcrae (Nov 6, 2009)

North Central Florida. 60 miles south of the Ga. line on I-75.


----------



## s. carolina smoker (Nov 6, 2009)

Simpsonville in upstate South Carolina. Been here all my life.


----------



## linescum (Nov 6, 2009)

South Central Pennsyltucky...We are Penn State!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

Man those New England boys must really be skinny no more than they cook....
BUMP for the ICEMAN


----------



## smokey2569 (Nov 13, 2009)

New England Boy right here. Boston in fact. Best city in the Union! 

Not much good bbq around here, so I decided a few years ago to just make my own, and its been the best decision I have made since letting Bernie handle all my money. Oh wait...that didn't work out so well...

I am sure there are more of us on here, we just like to keep a low profile...


----------



## donnylove (Jan 23, 2010)

Montana.  In a blizzard.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2010)

I am from what used to be SUNNY Southern CA but recently replaced by rainy Southern CA


----------



## jak757 (Jan 23, 2010)

Akron, Ohio Here

Looks like quite a few of us from the great lakes states!


----------



## rp ribking (Jan 23, 2010)

Northern Indiana


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm from Ohio. Yea...  I'm about 50 miles west of the West Virginia, Pennsylvania lines. It's a small hick town of Uhrichsville Ohio.  Actually it's part of a twin city area which includes Uhrichsville, population of bout 5600 and Dennison, population 3000.  
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fayetteville Arkansas


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 23, 2010)

*TX

* "WASN'T BORN HERE, BUT GOT HERE AS QUICK AS I COULD!!"

Born & raised in NY, been living in TX for the last 22 years. 2 more years and I'll have been in TX as long as I was in NY.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 23, 2010)

Born and raised in North-central PA, but stationed in South-west OH, in Dayton.  So I guess I can call that home.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Central Louisiana, soon to be West Virginia,,,,eastern panhandle...


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 24, 2010)

PNW Forks WA the land of the vampire


----------



## yount (Jan 24, 2010)

northeast pa


----------



## hamrhdz (Jan 24, 2010)

I voted Deep South,  but here in Tampa we refer to it as south of the south.  Theres a little bit of truth to that. Even more so the further south you go.


----------



## kennymn (Jan 24, 2010)

Lived must of my life in Albertville and St.Michael , about 20 miles nw of the twin cities .


----------



## nwdave (Jan 24, 2010)

Another PNW, Pacific North West, resident, 20 miles south of British Columbia, on the water of the Puget Sound.  There's a rumor we'll be seeing some sun one day this year.


----------



## smokinwild (Jan 24, 2010)

NORTH CAROLINA here.


----------



## schaydu (Jan 25, 2010)

ill just say ROLLLL TIDE, and let yall figure that one out haha


----------



## nwdave (Jan 25, 2010)

I give.  Ya gotta remember there are many of us not acquainted with the college "slogans", let alone, the states that might have the universities that have that "team name", especially if it's east of the rockies.

What if I said, "Cougs", or "Dawgs"?  Those two names would polarize most anyone in Washington State.  So give me a break and tell us where the Roll Tide is.  Please
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 25, 2010)

Fla by birth, Gator by the grace of      well           u know


----------



## sprky (Jan 25, 2010)

Im just a central KANSAS boy, thats a cheese head when it comes to football, GO PACK GO


----------



## gravey (Jan 25, 2010)

Northeast, Nebraska.


----------



## backstrap (Jan 25, 2010)

Norfolk, Virginia  >)))))'>


----------



## culturedhick (Jan 25, 2010)

East Texas


----------



## Dutch (Jan 25, 2010)

Alabama

Why I'd figure that you were talking about the BYU Cougars and the Georgia Bulldogs!! Can't see why those two schools would polarize anyone in Washington State~


----------



## soafung (Jan 25, 2010)

texas panhandle


----------



## jaso (Jan 25, 2010)

central Arkansas


----------



## nwbhoss (Jan 25, 2010)

Northwest washington


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 25, 2010)

From Arizona..........but currently doing time in MA, just east of Springfield.


----------



## schaydu (Jan 25, 2010)

haha Yep, im from alabama


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am in the void between Buffalo and Rochester in New York and no place near New York City (it's about 7 hrs and 20 cultures from here.)

If you go to nowhere and stop right in the middle that's my house stop by.

So far in the woods we have to walk towards town to hunt...lol


----------



## triplebq (Jan 25, 2010)

Mabank ,Texas . Currently live in Mesquite ,Texas . It ( Mabank ) is around 68 miles southeast of Dallas , Texas .


----------



## nwdave (Jan 26, 2010)

There ya go:  Washington State University (WaZoo) Cougers and University of Washington Huskies (Dawgs).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Yep, gotta look twice to figure out what school is being referred to.  It's all good though (except when they're losing).


----------



## codymcgee (Jan 27, 2010)

northern Kentucky


----------



## wyatt2050 (Jan 28, 2010)

Upper state of South Carolina


----------



## shooter1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lutz, Florida just north of Tampa.


----------



## mudduck (Jan 28, 2010)

tupelo ms. here


----------



## jetwrench34 (Jan 29, 2010)

dekalb il   (60 miles west of chicago)


----------



## stiffyman (Jan 29, 2010)

Alamogordo New Mexico


----------



## smokeon (Jan 29, 2010)

Where I live simply happes to be where I am at the time.  I'm a nomad and don't really give a rip where I live.  So far I have had residence in:
New Jersy
Texas
Arkansas
Alaska
Missouri
Kansas
California
Maine
and New York.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 29, 2010)

I just moved from Land O Lakes (54 & Collier) in April.


----------



## upnorth2000 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rhinelander, Wisconsin


----------



## piker (Jan 30, 2010)

I do not see anada as a choice.  Piker


----------



## piker (Jan 30, 2010)

Oops missed the C  Piker


----------



## oklahomajoe (Jan 30, 2010)

Good Ole Louisiana, you know, the home of the soon to be Super Bowl winners.
Just north of Baton Rouge.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 30, 2010)

Nebraska pan handle here!!


----------



## okie joe (Jan 30, 2010)

North of Tulsa, Oklahoma    here


----------



## fire it up (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like the OP missed it as well


----------



## schmoke (Jan 31, 2010)

Northwest Indiana:  where the snow flies free.

Actually about 33 miles as the crow flies across Lake Michigan from Chicago.  65 miles by car.


----------



## new vision (Jan 31, 2010)

I have lived in Iowa off and on since 1997.  Orginally from East Central Indiana.


----------



## blzafour (Jan 31, 2010)

South central Wisconsin!

Blza


----------



## thadius65 (Jan 31, 2010)

Central PA:  Williamsport, PA - Home of Little League Baseball.


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 2, 2010)

Southwest Idaho.


----------



## mossyoakcowboy (Feb 2, 2010)

Northwest Oregon... waiting paitently for salmon season


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 11, 2010)

Southern California


----------



## rdknb (Mar 11, 2010)

Maryland on an island in the chesapeake bay


----------



## cwalk (Mar 11, 2010)

Little Rock, Arkansas. The natural state. Whooooooooo Pig Sooie. Go Razorbacks


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 11, 2010)

The Heart of Texas -- Austin.  Hook 'em


----------



## rogersv (Mar 11, 2010)

Newbe from Palm Bay, FL.


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fayetteville, Arkansas

GO HOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harleyguy (Mar 11, 2010)

The great state of: TENNESSEE


----------



## smokey bones (Mar 11, 2010)

New york , LI


----------



## triplebq (Mar 11, 2010)

TEXAS


----------



## brae (Mar 11, 2010)

OLE'  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  GINYA

Alexandria,  Virginia


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 12, 2010)

Winona Minnesota, on the Mississippi River.


----------



## captsly (Mar 12, 2010)

The great state of TEXAS!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm from a small town in northern IL, called Johnsburg


----------



## walt408 (Mar 12, 2010)

Currently: Tennessee
Originally: New York City
Via: Turkey and Missouri


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 2, 2010)

South Jersey (right outside of Philly)


----------



## timmy7649 (Apr 2, 2010)

lafayette oregon. home of liquid sun shine.


----------



## roller (Apr 2, 2010)

N.E. Louisiana


----------



## lovethatsmoken (Apr 3, 2010)

San Diego C.A. here. Our weather is so perfect here that we can smoke just about any time we want to. 

Bill


----------



## oscarsroost (Apr 3, 2010)

Northwest Arkansas,  Go Hogs


----------



## austin (Apr 3, 2010)

Around Calgary, Alberta - Canada

Sorry, couldn't vote in the poll


----------



## nickelmore (Apr 3, 2010)

Currently in Illinois working,  wifes family is here, my kids are here.  Trying to figure out how to relocate to Kentucky. 

Yankee by force, confederate by choice


----------



## hosstd (Apr 3, 2010)

where u trying to get back to what part


----------



## hhookk (Apr 3, 2010)

Saugus Mass, just north of Boston.


----------



## greechneb (Apr 7, 2010)

South Central Illinois


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Apr 7, 2010)

South Louisiana.
Home of the World Champion New Orleans Saints.

(Sorry, I just never get tired of seeing that in print.)


----------



## ron herbowy (Apr 7, 2010)

oxford,alabama


----------



## bottomline (Apr 8, 2010)

North Carolina


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 8, 2010)

I selected the Texas button, that's where I'm from...but I now reside in Ohio,but my Heart is still in Temple,Texas.Does that make me a pseudo-Yankee, or a transplanted Texan?


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 8, 2010)

Bonner Springs, Kansas near the speedway.


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 8, 2010)

im in sanford michigan


----------



## johnpf (Apr 9, 2010)

Northwest suburbs of Chicago, but often boating, grilling and fishing on Lake Koshkonong in SC Wisconsin!


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't be sorry.  THEY FLAT OUT EARNED IT!!!!!!!  WHO DAT???


----------



## allen (Apr 9, 2010)

Mid West, Great Plains, Sioux City, IOWA


----------



## jjw (Apr 10, 2010)

that surprises me. i think of barbecue as a southern thing. thing only parts of the midwest i associate with it are KC and St louis


----------



## riverdale (Apr 10, 2010)

Just west of Alma, Michigan.  Darn near the geographical center of the LP


----------



## mrblack947 (Apr 10, 2010)

Washington.  The real Washington on the left coast. ;)


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 10, 2010)

I had to vote "South Central" because I'm in Oklahoma now, but I grew up in Georgia.

I don't know what got me interested in smoking.  I've always loved grilling, roasting, frying, and baking meats -- I guess smoking them was just the next evolutionary step.  I'm looking forward to doing my own curing, also, thanks to Pops and others!

I'm involved in several forums, but this one is the most awesome.  There's so much good info here and tons of good people, too.  Thank you, Jeff, and God bless all of you!


----------



## mdoverstreet (Apr 11, 2010)

Maumelle, AR  (Just outside of Little Rock)


----------



## mr bonejangles (Apr 11, 2010)

What about us here Canucks?


----------



## ak1 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm thinkin' the same


----------



## akhntr (Apr 12, 2010)

Tucson, Arizona by way of Squarebanks, Alaska!


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 13, 2010)

The polls are limited to how many options you can put so could only add what I added. This site has grown a lot since then with many new members from all over the world....

So no place to add you guys.....Sorry


----------



## scpatterson (Apr 13, 2010)

Our Good Friend Brian (Bmmudd) has added to this so now everyone can vote...........So you Canadians need to get in there and catch up


----------



## fiddler (Apr 13, 2010)

West Texas here...


----------



## westsmoke (Apr 13, 2010)

Western Colorado - Born and Raised.


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 13, 2010)

Las Vegas Nevada here. I am actualy in a city called Henderson, but its still vegas


----------



## triplebq (Apr 15, 2010)

Much like myself ... I live in Mesquite .......... Texas ......... not Nevada .. lol  we do have a Henderson County in Texas and a Henderson City in Texas as well .. Looks like our area ( Texas ) or that region is leading this poll .


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 15, 2010)

only if you dont count the great lakes representation.


----------



## ak1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Southern Ontario, close to Buffalo NY, in the Niagara Penninsula


----------



## holdem (Apr 15, 2010)

Central Iowa


----------



## devinrob (Apr 17, 2010)

Ohio here.  Surprising that the Great Lakes dominate the poll :)


----------



## pizzaman242 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just north Of Chicago in the Chain Of lakes region.


----------



## enterprise (Apr 17, 2010)

Omaha Ne Home of the college world series!


----------



## roklimo (Apr 29, 2010)

Iowa... but grew up in New Hampshire


----------



## smokey paul (Apr 29, 2010)

Az, today but 60 yrs in S. Calif....
Most BBq'ing in Calif.


----------



## glgoodwin (Apr 30, 2010)

Joplin, Missouri born and raised (other than about a 6 year stint in florida.) All i do around these parts is either BBQ or take the boat (and smoker) to table Rock lake and BBQ.


----------

